# Onkyo HT-R680 ??? Opinions please to buy or pass



## jayson1234567 (Mar 10, 2015)

I came across someone selling An ONkyo HT-6300 System. Ht-R680 Receiver and i guess it comes with speakers and a sub 

but mainly my concern is First, Is the whole system For $150 a good deal? 

Second, Would this Receiver be a good upgrade to my Yamaha Rx-v750?

I read a lot of people complaining about quality issues, should i stay clear and wait for something better?

Or is this a good deal that i shouldn't pass?

Please talk me out of buying it if it's not worth it.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

No, the current Yamaha you have is a better receiver than the Onkyo. Other than the Onkyo comes with speakers.
If your looking for something better, Have a look at Accessories4less.com


----------

